# Fisher MM2 8’ stormguard Plow side only with fish stick



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

hi I'm in massachusetts and I'm selling a fisher 8' Plow mm2


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Just a heads up, "stormguard" is just the finish on the plow not the model.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

kimber750 said:


> Just a heads up, "stormguard" is just the finish on the plow not the model.


Thanks


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Price


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

$


JFon101231 said:


> Price


$2200 or best offer need it gone quick but offer within reason


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

i can give you cash and maybe trade you my 15' Jon Boat with trailer/fish finder, navigation lights, anchor, carpeted front deck, trolling motors front/rear....i need this thing gone hahaha plus i need another plow, im in MA too


----------



## nalegtx (Dec 22, 2008)

picture


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd be interested but no where near $2200. 8ft straight blades on CL for $1500 all day. Best of luck with the sale.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

Plow sold yesterday for $1850 had a few people interested in it at that price as I said I didn't need it so it's out of my yard thanks everyone here's a pic of new truck and new v plow


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice rig


----------



## gr40rcapri (Apr 18, 2006)

JFon101231 said:


> I'd be interested but no where near $2200. 8ft straight blades on CL for $1500 all day. Best of luck with the sale.


$1500!? not for plows in the condition that his were in...that's for damn sure.

I got $1600 for my MM1 That was in nice shape... just for reference.

if you see MM2 8' ers in the shape of Rich's for around 1500, let me know. I have 3 people looking.


----------



## Stanggt24 (Feb 11, 2013)

gr40rcapri said:


> $1500!? not for plows in the condition that his were in...that's for damn sure.
> 
> I got $1600 for my MM1 That was in nice shape... just for reference.
> 
> if you see MM2 8' ers in the shape of Rich's for around 1500, let me know. I have 3 people looking.


Thanks I sold it to a local dealership to put on a 2012 dodge 2500 crew can they had for sale


----------

